# Soy shrinks belly fat?



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I picked up a copy of Woman's World the other day as I had to kill time waiting for hubby at an appt. Now, I usually do not beleive claims made in mags for super weight loss, but this got my attention. I rejected the high weight loss claims as those are generally not typical for those trying to lose 20 lbs or less, but- It says the avg participant lost 28% of his or her belly fat. Some as much as 50%. Says "Soy revs metabolism and probably triggers _massive_ belly fat loss" "Mejia thinks 25 grams of soy protein in a day is enough to work majic in women." Any thoughts?

They have Soy-powered blast off diet listed, but to me it looks like it is also pretty low in calories- so doubt that would prove much. I know low carbs has worked for me in the past, but it is sooo hard to stick to and gets expensive (cheaper to buy carbs than protein). I am trying to find something I can stick with that will help trim off this 20 lbs I gained this winter when I got pregnant (I miscarried at 11 weeks- but gained 2 lbs a week without trying). I know one issue I have is that I do not eat often enough and my body thinks it is starving, even though my calorie count for the day winds up being under 1000 cals. I tried eating 5 small meals/snacks a day for a few days and I dropped 2 lbs...but old habits die hard and I started getting too busy or forgetting to eat. I also need to make a consious effort to drink water. Iced tea - lightly sweetened is my addiction- hot tea in winter. I finally found a used exercise bike with heart monitor and programable exercise programs (since I don't have time to use my gym membership) and got batteries for it a few days ago. Now to find time to use that too!
Lord I miss being able to eat what I want when I am hungry only- 40 sucks!


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

Willowynd said:


> I know one issue I have is that I do not eat often enough and my body thinks it is starving, even though my calorie count for the day winds up being under 1000 cals. I tried eating 5 small meals/snacks a day for a few days and I dropped 2 lbs...but old habits die hard and I started getting too busy or forgetting to eat.
> Lord I miss being able to eat what I want when I am hungry only- 40 sucks!


Oh, listen, girlfriend.  I have the SAME problem.. I can't make myself eat ENOUGH.. that fat just hangs on like there's no tomorrow! I have gotten to where I HATE cooking,, I HATE going to the store.. I HATE The whole irritating process... PROCESS.. that also comes to mind everytime I hit the aisles.. It's all so PROCESSED... I just feel like I might as well go hang myself or something!! :shrug: :shrug: 

(Any of you organically inclined homestedders wanna adopt me?  (I miss my acreage... )

I_ really _ dislike how one has to OBSESS over their food intake in order to eat ENOUGH to burn fat... And By The Way...

If you think 40 is bad... You better get it together while you CAN... 50 is HORRIFYING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Bawling: 

I have, however found a new way out, perhaps.. not cheap, but if it works... (See my other post "hCG")

GOOD LUCK! *hugs*


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I am not looking forward to 50! yes, I hate trying to grab something to eat while I am on the run...what are my choices at a quicky mart? Hmmm salt laden nuts and beef jerky is the healthiest thing there. I usually go with the meat and cheese stick or sunflower kernels. And it is getting harder and harder to find iced tea- just plain from the fountain. I try not to drink soda at all- but generally wind up having a root beer 5 days a week because no tea is available. Shopping and trying to find healthy and cheap is frustrating. I do have a garden- but this year the baby rabbits ravaged it. So not like most summers where I usually live on marinated grilled chicken or roast cut into strips with grilled veggies and fresh tomatoes and cantalope.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Have either of you looked into the South Beach Diet? I'm going to be starting on it next week. I need something I'm not starving on. And cutting the calories so low for me to be able to loose (I'm 61) is just making me feel bad.

Basically it's cutting out the BAD carbs. and processed food. You get to eat lots of veg. and even legums on it, unlike the Atkins diet.

Google South Beach Diet Fourms, I found two I enjoy. Plus you don't have to buy the book, they have all the food list on it and you don't have to count calories, or carbs.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't tried that diet. The reason is a couple months ago when my mom and I were going on a trip- she picked up some lunches to take in case we got hungry - not knowing what restraunts were on the way. Well we found a decent restraunt and she told me to take the lunches home. They were south beach meals. Tiny! The one I had was the southwest chicken salad. No veggies in it- except corn in the too spicy sauce. The amount of chicken was tiny as was the cheese and it came with these really hard to chew pita chips. If that is the meal size expected, even me- as a light eater would have a hard time with it!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Willowynd said:


> I haven't tried that diet. The reason is a couple months ago when my mom and I were going on a trip- she picked up some lunches to take in case we got hungry - not knowing what restraunts were on the way. Well we found a decent restraunt and she told me to take the lunches home. They were south beach meals. Tiny! The one I had was the southwest chicken salad. No veggies in it- except corn in the too spicy sauce. The amount of chicken was tiny as was the cheese and it came with these really hard to chew pita chips. If that is the meal size expected, even me- as a light eater would have a hard time with it!


http://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/forum/index.php

Check out their forum, it will give you the list of the foods you can eat. There are LOTS of veg. I don't know about their ready made meals, but the do it your self food list are long. You can even have lagums. You just basically just cut out most starchy foods and high fat foods. It really seems like a healthy lifestyle. The first two weeks are pretty restricted, then you start adding back certain foods. You are supose to loose a pound or two a week.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I will look it over. Thanks


----------

